
U.S. is denying passports to Americans along the border - Raj7k
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/the_americas/us-is-denying-passports-to-americans-along-the-border-throwing-their-citizenship-into-question/2018/08/29/1d630e84-a0da-11e8-a3dd-2a1991f075d5_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6ff0d92f1121
======
nasmorn
How can one grownup ask another if they remember where they were born? That
whole thing sounds like a Monty Python sketch or something. It is just
bizarre.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Also, cargo entering US is being subject to more rigorous checks for customs
control. Almost all of clients report their merchandise stuck in the customs
and one had his shipment seized.

------
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17871829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17871829)

~~~
floatingatoll
Replying with “dupe” prevents the article from being marked as dupe
automatically by the dupe detector logic. Email hn@ instead.

